# مصرع راعي كنيسة العذراء.. وإصابة الأنبا ويصا



## BITAR (28 مارس 2008)

*في حادث انقلاب سيارة بالطريق الصحراوي الغربي*
*مصرع راعي كنيسة العذراء.. وإصابة الأنبا ويصا*
*القمص متياس والقمص بولا.. في حالة خطرة*​*سوهاج - هدي حسني:*
*لقي أرميا القمص مرقس "65 سنة" راعي كنيسة العذراء بالبلينا مصرعه وأصيب الأنبا ويصا مطران البلينا ودار السلام وجرجا والقمص بولا فؤاد راعي كنيسة بني منصور والقمص متياس عبدالمسيح راعي كنيسة الأنبا شنودة بالكشح بإصابات خطيرة الليلة الماضية في حادث انقلاب سيارة ملاكي كانوا يستقلونها بالطريق الصحراوي الغربي. *
*كان القمص بولا فؤاد الذي يقود السيارة رقم "28000 ملاكي سوهاج" قد فوجيء بانفجار إطار العجلة اليسري الخلفية أمام قرية بيت خلاف بسوهاج مما أدي إلي انقلاب السيارة عدة مرات.. وذلك أثناء عودة مجموعة رجال الدين من دير المحرق بأسيوط في اتجاههم إلي البلينا. *
*تلقي اللواء أحمد عبدالوهاب مدير أمن سوهاج بلاغا بالحادث من أهالي قرية بيت خلاف.. وانتقل إلي الموقع علي الفور العميد عبدالفتاح الشحات رئيس فرع مباحث الجنوب باشراف اللواء بكر الصوفي مدير البحث الجنائي بالمديرية. *
*تم نقل جثة راعي كنيسة العذراء والمصابين إلي مستشفي سوهاج الجامعي وتم إخطار النيابة لتولي التحقيق*
*نقلا عن جريده المساء المصريه بتاريخ 28 / 3 / 2008 *
*الرابط*
*http://www.almessa.net.eg/*​


----------



## tina_tina (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مصرع راعي كنيسة العذراء.. وإصابة الأنبا ويصا*

فى الفردوس
وربنا ينجيهم


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مصرع راعي كنيسة العذراء.. وإصابة الأنبا ويصا*

يا رب ارحم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مصرع راعي كنيسة العذراء.. وإصابة الأنبا ويصا*

*ربنا ينيح نفس ابونا ارميا الى فردوس النعيم*

*و يشفي الاباء و يقومهم بالسلامة*

*خبر صدمة :smil13:*​


----------



## مارولا (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مصرع راعي كنيسة العذراء.. وإصابة الأنبا ويصا*

ربنا ينيح نفس ابونا ارميا ونشكر ربنا على نجاة الباقين ويارب يكونوا بالف سلامة


----------



## اوجيني لطفي (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مصرع راعي كنيسة العذراء.. وإصابة الأنبا ويصا*

يارب سلام  
يارب نبح نفس ابونا ارميا فى فردوس النعيم 
يارب نجى الحبر الجليل الانبا ويصا 
يارب نجى ابو نا بولا وابونا متياس
ببركة وشفاعة ام النور السيدة العذراء مريم وجميع مصاف قديسيك


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مصرع راعي كنيسة العذراء.. وإصابة الأنبا ويصا*

الرب ينيح روح القمص *أرميا القمص مرقس *

*ونشكر الرب علي نجاة الانبا ويصا وباقي الاباء*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مصرع راعي كنيسة العذراء.. وإصابة الأنبا ويصا*

*الرب ينيح نفس ابانا القديس القمص أرميا فى فردوس النعيم*
*ويبارك لنا فى صحة وسلامة أبانا الطوباى نيافة الانبا ويصا*
*وأبائنا الكهنة المصابين*
*شكرا أخى بيتر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------

